
Ask HN: Do linguists experiment with new languages like computer scientists do? - craig
I&#x27;ve been looking into a lot of new programming languages lately, they are usually designed for a specific domain. I was wondering if language students are experimenting with new languages for specific communication purposes? for example, simple languages that can be learnt in a week? Langauges that are easily translate physical sign? Languages that are more concise on a qwerty keyboard?
======
yorwba
Linguists are usually quite busy dealing with existing languages. Creating
languages for specific purposes is more of a hobby. Of course those hobbyists
can be linguists, so the lines are blurred a bit.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constructed_language](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constructed_language)

~~~
craig
Makes sense, thanks for the link it led me to `Esperanto`, it's much more
popular than I had expected - I'm really interested in how easy it would be to
learn.

Are you one of these hobbyists? If so I'd be intrigued to see any work you
have done.

